# can a dependent work in australia



## ramu.kunchala (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

Iam new to this forum. Can sombody provide me the answer for "Whether my wife with a dependent visa eligible to work in australia" i came here with 457 visa.

It would be a great help if someone provide information.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

If your wife is on your visa as a spouse/partner, then she will be able to work:

Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

Dolly


----------

